# Do it all boat, Caribbean and Rtw



## GCASKEW (Aug 24, 2011)

So we have been doing tons of research and want to get a do it all boat.

We want to get a boat that will do it all and only have to buy once.

What type of do it all boats do you recommend? We are looking at an Island Packet type of boat. Shallow draft for the early cruising but has the legs if we want to go further.
So what else should we look at?


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

B40, get one

You have left out so much Information it is imposable to give an intelligent answer to your request, i have replied with my standing SAR ([email protected]) to this kind of Question. Have a good day


----------



## GCASKEW (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, lets see..
We want a good shallow draft boat that can do the caribbean but can also handle blue water. We have been pointed to Island Packet. A little heavy and not really a lite wind boat but can do it all.

As for the [email protected]$$ reply as you put it, why waste your time to go out of your way to take the time. If you've got nothing constructive stop reading and move on.

And people post question 
on why not many people are getting into sailing... I guess its all the love that its being shown to new folks...


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

If I had a lot of money I'd have a cat. If I had a medium amount of money I'd have a Wauquiez Hood 38. I only had a little bit of money so I have a great boat that still needs a LOT of work.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

There's no lack of boats that will do what you have set out. To recommend any one over another, without having more detailed info on what you want in a boat, is somewhat difficult.

Budget range, size, level of accommodations (spare to luxurious), type of rig, level of self-sufficiency, and more, are all part of choosing a boat.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I agree with PB's comments. You need to provide more information. Budget is an obvious one. Also there are RTW trips and other RTW trips. Some require much more boat than others because the conditions can be much worse. If budget allows, a fundamental question is mono versus cat. If we could afford it $250k or more, my wife would love a good catamaran - me, not so sure. I am currently at an anchorage in Indonesia with about 40 boats nearby. The only brands with more than one example are Amel (3), Halberg-Rassy (3), and Beneteau (2). The first two brands are quite expensive. The Beneteaus you see are usually quite large - the 50s are common or are in the Oceanis line. There is one large Island Packet in the rally but you don't see them that often when you get a long way from North America.

I think you are placing way too much concern on shoal draft (our Bristol is a centerboard with 5' draft and it was only useful in the Bahamas. Not a help elsewhere. If I was buying, IP would be far down my list.


----------



## GCASKEW (Aug 24, 2011)

PBzeer,
Budget is $130k for the boat and the refurbishment and setup. This will leave me $75k fit the cruise Kitty and then or monthly retirement. I want to get boat that will hopefully do it all given the compromises in the boat design.

Id love a Cat but I don't know if I can with our budget.

Id like something in the 37-45 foot. I just do not want to get something so old it will takea year to get water ready.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

GCASKEW said:


> As for the [email protected]$$ reply as you put it, why waste your time to go out of your way to take the time. If you've got nothing constructive stop reading and move on.


Well let me see, 1) your sailing experience, or the lack there of. 2) Budget, or the lack of 3) time line 4) crew or solo 5) the list goes on, and this question pops up enough thet you yourself have seen then here on SN. The act of Asking a Question that is open to interpretation, is in face open to SAR ([email protected]) take credit for it.



GCASKEW said:


> And people post question
> on why not many people are getting into sailing... I guess its all the love that its being shown to new folks...


Love has nothing to do with it, the OP can lead the reader to ask them selfs is the OP'er this Stupid or Naive.

I was new to sailing and so was Every Sailor, at one point, but i failed to ask the kinds of Questions that the newest want to be sailor is asking, ie; read OP.

but in fact i did answer you request for a boat, you fail to understand the answer, the B40 will do what you asked and more, no i do not and have not owned, but i would love to one day, i am Quite Jealous of LandGull, Fair Winds

**** damn you see the lack of info..... " the Budget"........forget the B40,


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

GCASKEW said:


> PBzeer,
> 
> Id like something in the 37-45 foot. I just do not want to get something so old it will takea year to get water ready.


I might take you more then a year to get it ready to go to the Caribbean let alone around the World.

I am not to discourage you, just would be nice to see more people asking better informed questions and see they have done some research on there own.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Old doesn't necessarily mean unready. Nor does newer necessarily mean ready. 

It's hard though to know what kind of boat you want, when you aren't really sure what you'll mainly do with it. It may seem like a quibble, but a good boat for the Caribbean, that you can RTW, isn't the same as a good boat for RTW, that you can take to the Caribbean.

For the Carib, I'd want an open, roomy boat with a big cockpit, with plenty of ventilation (opening ports, hatches and dorades) and shoal draft. For RTW, I'd go just the opposite, as I'd want a boat I could seal up tight, was easy to get around in harsh conditions and where I could wedge in tight to the wheel.

For myself, it was easy. As alluring as a circumnavigation sounded, I knew I wouldn't do one. I decided to go Coastal, Bahamas, and further into the Caribbean if I wanted to, and bought a boat well suited for it. I've not only been happy with the boat, but with my choice of cruising grounds.

In my opinion, the first decision in boat buying is deciding what you'll really use it for. The more suited the boat, the more you'll enjoy it.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

pbzeer said:


> .
> 
> In my opinion, the first decision in boat buying is deciding what you'll really use it for. The more suited the boat, the more you'll enjoy it.


+1


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

> I am not to discourage you, just would be nice to see more people asking better informed questions and see they have done some research on there own.


If they don't know the right questions to ask, how are they to learn, unless someone takes the time to try and teach them? While it may take a bit more effort to explain, than complain, it's ultimately, more satisfying.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

First Question yourself, and then research the answers , in doing this research answers will come, in the research learning will happen and in the learning limits will be found, limits will lead to more research and more questions, yes asking questions of others is a part of the process, the OP was not a well though out or well worded one, and in my SAR i did, as stated in another post , answer his request for a boat, but due to a lack of info on the OP'ers part the answer i left was not one that he/she is looking for.

I was in there place not that long ago, more and more people are asking the same unanswerable question, until they add in the needed information to help in answering the Question then SAR's will happen not always in a nice way not always in a not so nice way, not always in a way they what or will understand, but they will happen.

in the end the one seeking the info needs to do more research on there own, ask question's, or ask opinion in a manor that will get them a rely to there query not a SAR.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

A Robert Perry designed boat would be a good place to start and finish your research.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Gozzard design- either a gozzard or a bayfield
colvin, depending upon how far you want to turn up the weird-o-meter.
Corbin, if you are serious about blue water.
From the pen of perry- beautiful canoe sterned boats, 

Any of the above would be acceptable choices and all under. in some cases, well under, your budget.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Beer is cheaper in Kegs....A do everything boat should have a keg locker with tubes running to cockpit.


----------



## Reefka (May 24, 2010)

If time allows it, I would recommend cruising on as many boats as you can (even ones that aren't within your budget!). websites like findacrew.net were a good start for me to get a ride.

You will learn so much about what works and what doesn't work for you, what you can live with and without - I started doing that and ended up sailing over 8,000 Nautical miles on other people's boats before buying my own - my boat ended up being totally different to what my initial picture of what i wanted/needed was.

In terms of RTW sailing, the most valuable piece of advice that was given to me was buy a mass produced production boat - reason being that they generally have common components that are easier to find parts for in remote places. They are also generally speaking easier to sell in remote places should you find yourself in a position where you need to do that.

the setup that worked for us is documented here Cruising Yacht for sale - unfortunately it's time to sell my floating home.

Good luck and go for it, you won't regret it!!

Gavin


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

MobiusALilBitTwisted wins the OGB award!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

OK based on what you say so far AND assuming your idea of blue water does NOT included a visit to the southern ocean or the Northwest passage then you want something like this.

A new Bombay Trading Company Explorer 44 with the CB option. Look for one that someone has renovated to go cruising and for some reason given up the idea.

Big cockpit good water tankage 150 galls minimum lots of hatches that open from the front good light air performance already fitted for solar panels on an arch [ at least 300watts ] the arch doubling as dinghy davits roller furling on both the headsail and stay sail but slab reefing on the main [ The chances of inmast furling going wrong are just too high. It is interesting to note that the big charter companies are moving back to slab reefing! ] a code zero on a seperate furler would be a good thing to have an anchor locker big enough for 200 feet of 3/8th chain times two a dual bow roller that allows for storage of two anchors in captive loops an electric anchor windlass good dodger with a front panel that zips out and bimini

Yes I know it describes my boat and she is NOT FOR SALE!

In your position I would not buy an Island Packet as they tend to be overvalued IMHO.

But any of the following would do the job

Beneteau Oceanis 44 clicky

Brewer/Whitby 42 clicky

Catalina 42 clicky

Hunter Passage 42 clicky

Be suspicious of any cat offered that you can afford - a good cruising cat starts at $150k min.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

hard to argue with that.


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Something I've picked up is to remember that age is not exactly a good sign of condition. An old boat may be very well taken care of and give you good service with minimal upgrading while a newer boat may have been abused, stressed, or just plain neglected and you may need to replace everything on her before she's fit for the water.

If I were you I would sit down with your significant other and make a list of where you want to go and what you want to do. Then make a list of what amenities are must have's and a list of nice to have's. You've listed your budget. Will you be living aboard or splitting your time between apartment and boat? Do you plan on staying in marina's or mostly anchoring? Type of crew? (married couple, kid's, pet's) It may sound stupid but how tall is your tallest crewmember? Even some of the bigger boats may not have enough headroom to suit you.

Be realistic and be specific. Once you've done this come back and share that information. There are a lot of very helpful and experienced people on this site that will be more than generous with advice.

Hope this helps.

Dean


----------



## GCASKEW (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, the Brewer looks great.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

In the first place, no boat is perfect; they are all compromises. As your knowledge grows your boat requirements will change.
Forget tomorrow. Figure out your more immediate needs and seek a boat that will fulfill them.
You won't even know if you like the boat you do buy until you've lived on it for a while. The galley might not be serviceable at sea or in a rolly anchorage. The salon seating may not be very comfortable, the bunks unusable at sea (sleep on the floor at sea; many do).
So put together a list of what you'd like, what you will need and what you want & try to find something that covers as many of those things as possible for what you want to spend.
Don't ask us; tell us. Then we might be able to help.


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

There are no dumb questions. It's a forum where the OP thinks people with similar interests may offer some insight. Unfortunately the insight some people offer judgemental rather than constructive.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

MobiusALilBitTwisted said:


> **** damn you see the lack of info..... " the Budget"........forget the B40,


1964 Hinckley B40 Custom Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## SeaQuinn (Jul 31, 2012)

I suggest spending time talking to people who have or are currently cruising the places you want to go. Read their blogs, ask questions about what they like and don't like about their choice of boat. 
There are many boats out there that will do the trip....much depends on your personal needs and tastes.
I second crewing with others before making final decisions....make sure it is really what you want to do....it's not for everyone. You will also see what features of the boats you crew on appeal to you. No boat is perfect unless you have unlimited funds....so you have to know where you can handle the compromises and what you need to have.


----------



## Sailboatlarry (Jan 12, 2011)

"colvin, depending upon how far you want to turn up the weird-o-meter."

Guess my weird-o-meter is off the charts. I love the Colvin Gazelle. I sailed one around the Caribbean and had a great time. Full keeled 4 foot draft and short rig makes it a comfy ride with a max heel of about 15 degrees. The mast height was around 40' making many more bridges passable. IMHO as close to perfect as it gets.

There was a yard in India building them new for 40,000usd. leaving alot of room in your budget for outfitting and cruising. 

It is going to be my next boat. Anyone in the market for a Bristol 27?


----------



## mariner3302 (May 1, 2006)

I think that sailing (in)experience needs to be addressed before what boat is a "do it all". Most RTW sailors have had multiple boats that has left them with a ton of experience. Personally, I like my Passport 40. Look into it.....


----------



## SailingChance (Aug 29, 2012)

Seafarer 34' CB model. heavy/sturdy boat, famous designers. Shallow draft (under 4 feet) yet still isnt tender. good size and space interior.

Alternatively a Tartan 34 CB.


----------



## sailortrash (Sep 1, 2012)

price range? sailing experience?


----------



## SailingChance (Aug 29, 2012)

You can get either for anywhere between 10 - 35k depending on how well equipped she is. If you're looking for a RTW boat or long distance cruiser, my advice is to buy a sturdy boat (like the ones mentioned above) with a good engine that may need some refitting (the boat not the engine). I'm partial to the A4, but if you're doing crossings you'll really need a diesel. Cruising is defined as: Fixing yer' boat in exotic locations. You will REALLY need to know your boat on a trip like that. Every through hull, how it was mounted, etc.


----------

